# Possibilites for SAP Consultant as Freelancer in Mexico



## Bayraider (Sep 26, 2016)

Dear Forum members,

I am new here, looking for some advice from you.

Currently I am living in Germany, working as SAP Project Manager in the southern part of Germany. But since my fiancé is Mexican and would prefer to live in Mexico (Puebla to be precise), I am thinking to move there.

Here in Germany, I have been working more than 9 years in the field of logistics and SAP Consulting. Mainly focused on the Supply Chain Processes and modules MM/SD/LE in SAP. I do have experience in Process Management as well as in Project Management. Working in various industries and international projects, I asume I would bring enough experience and knowledge to work in this field also in Mexico.

In Mexico I am thinking of working as a freelance Consultant or Project Manager, since I did not find a company so far who directly sends me over to Mexico as an expat. 

And here I need your valuable input, since so far I couldn't find reliable info online.
I need some info, on how to start that business in Mexico.

What documents / certifications etc. I need in Mexico?
Are there any companies placing freelancers on projects in companies? (like Hays or Red Commerce, etc.)
What are the hourly / dayly rates I can call for in Mexico?
What insurances do I need in Mexico?
What else I need to take into account when settling over?

I am happy and thankful for every advice you can provide me.

Thanks

Dirk


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Bolsa trabajo: SAP - Puebla, empleo | Indeed.com.mx


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Is there any chance you could work remotely for your current German employer? I am asking because, no matter what, in order to work in Mexico you will have to have either a Permanent Resident card or a Temporary Resident card with an added work permission. But, working remotely for a foreign company while living in Mexico is NOT considered working in Mexico. You can do that with any vise, including a tourist visa.

Another possibility is working remotely for a US company. This might work out better for you since you will not have to deal with the time differences between Germany and Mexico. If you can find the right US company, you can work remotely as a contractor, not an employee, and would therefore not need permission to work in either Mexico or the US.


----------



## Bayraider (Sep 26, 2016)

@dwwhiteside

Thanks for the input.
Since I plan to move permanently to Mexico with my finacé, I at least hope, the Visa topic will soon not be an issue anymore. 

But for a starter I will check if there is an option for working remotely for a German or US company. It's a great idea.

Do you have any idea about the hourly rates common in Mexico? 
I know in Germany it would be around 100€/hour +/- , but I have my doubts, that I can call for this in Mexico.


----------



## Bayraider (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks, I will check it out


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I have over 25 years experience in software development and I'm not sure I could get $15 USD / hours in Mexico let alone the $100 you mention. That is why I gave you the link to a list of SAP specific job openings in Puebla. Have you noticed the compensation mentioned in those listings ? 23,000 pesos / month is about 1200 USD / month or about 7-8 USD / hour. Email is cheap. Why not put together a cover letter and send your resume to a few of the listing companies in that list - many of which have European sounding names. Some of those companies seem to be contract houses. I'm sure they could give you an idea of what the market can bear.

In Mexico - you can get an appointment with a medical specialist (eg a cardiologist) and you could expect to pay 400 pesos (or 25 USD).


----------



## zapancho (Sep 4, 2016)

I agree with Gatos. Even once you are married to a Mexican and get your permanent visa it is advantageous to use your international position and consult with German or US company, rather than the Mexican division of such. Another option or additional approach once you get the lay of the land here is to set up your own Mexican corporation, an SA de CV, and build a consulting business. There is lots of need for your skill level, I would not limit to Puebla although its a big industry center. Automotive is huge in Guanajuato, San Luis Potosi, Estado de Mexico also, Aguascalientes although thats mostly Japanese and fairly closed. I would focus on your language & communication abilities - there is a big need for a bridge between foreign mgmt and Mexican engineers. A huge young cadre of recent MX grads/recruits need leadership that is in place here in Mexico vs. the execs and managers who come in for awhile and lack Spanish and communication skills to develop the in-place teams.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

> In Mexico - you can get an appointment with a medical specialist (eg a cardiologist) and you could expect to pay 400 pesos (or 25 USD).


Not in Mexico City, where you can expect to pay anywhere from 500 pesos and up for an appointment with a specialist.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

> Not in Mexico City, where you can expect to pay anywhere from 500 pesos and up for an appointment with a specialist.


Fine - so let me correct myself - In Mexico you can visit a medical specialist for as little as $25 OR $26 USD. Is that better ? The POINT was - it 'probably' is nowhere near $100 USD...


----------



## Bayraider (Sep 26, 2016)

@zapancho

So, if I understood you right, you recommend to not focus on my former expertise in the SAP and process field to establish business in Mexico, but more on, let's call it an interface function between local mexican engineers and the management form Europe or US? 
That's a very interesting idea. Thanks


----------

